# LuLu just ate two birds!



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2005)

Just threw on two 14lb turkeys, one for a co-worker and one for me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

What, no Wolfe Rub??  :!:  How long should they take on Lulu?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 23, 2005)

Did you brine 'em Larry?

Say, do you have any meat underneath thouse Turkeys? :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2005)

Trying something different with these turkeys, I'll let ya'll know in a little while.  Not sure how long they will take on LuLu, Bill.  I'm thinking around 4 hours at 250*.

Kloset I got my eggs for breakfast underneath the turkeys!!  I'm gonna make rare hamburgers with mixed in turkey giblets later.   :ack:    :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

So, how are they coming along?  And, how about them Skins, eh? 35 - 7 at the half!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Trying something different with these turkeys, I'll let ya'll know in a little while.  Not sure how long they will take on LuLu, Bill.  I'm thinking around 4 hours at 250*.
> 
> Kloset I got my eggs for breakfast underneath the turkeys!!  I'm gonna make rare hamburgers with mixed in turkey giblets later.   :ack:    :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:



FOUR HOURS AT 250???????????!!!!!!!!!!! You _are_ just kidding me and I don't get it right? I'm thinking much longer (6 hours+)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2005)

Here we go, quite pleased with the finished product.  Now.......I gotta admit something on these birds.  These are the first turkeys I've ever smoked, that I did not brine and was surprised with the results.  The birds were much moister than I thought they would be.  However, the flavor was not as good as a brined bird is.  So, I'll vouch for folks that say brining is not absolute necessary.  But on the other hand I would recommend trying both and to make your decision from the two.  Would I smoke another turkey without brining?  Absolutely.  Which do I prefer?  The brined.  

Raine, hat's off to you and your hubby.  

Woodman, one bird took right at about 4.5 hours, the other took about 5 hours.  The pit temps were right around 250* for the entire cook, give or take 10* degrees.  I pulled them both when the breast was at 163*.  Both birds thighs were over 180*.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good brother...might have to come up for Wolfestock after all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

What about pop-up timers?  8-[ 

Looks great, Larry!!  =P~


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks very good, thinking I'll try a turkey out next on the WSM.  Right after I try ribs.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 23, 2005)

Good job Larry!  They'd even look better on Yahoo or Kodak, anything but ephotohut! :!:   Next time try injecting with apple juice concentrate, and stuff with apples!  BTW, still not to late for Qfest!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> Those turkeys look great Larry. Were the birds enhanced or natural?
> I have smoked Butterball (enhanced) turkeys before with good results. I haven't tried a natural one + brining yet. That's still on my list of things to do.



Jeff, they were enhanced (8%). 




			
				txpgapro said:
			
		

> Good job Larry!  They'd even look better on Yahoo or Kodak, anything but ephotohut! :!:   Next time try injecting with apple juice concentrate, and stuff with apples!  BTW, still not to late for Qfest!



Mike, I wish QFest wasn't so far away!  I'd love to make it!  Maybe next year!


----------



## zilla (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting the cook times Larry. I have never smoked a turkey less than 40lbs and was wondering about smaller birds. everything looks great. I will be smoking several smaller birds for the holidays this year and will use you info.

Thanks again,


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2005)

zilla said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the cook times Larry. *I have never smoked a turkey less than 40lbs* and was wondering about smaller birds. everything looks great. I will be smoking several smaller birds for the holidays this year and will use you info.
> 
> Thanks again,



Zilla, did I read that correctly??? _"I have never smoked a turkey less than 40lbs"???  _If so where in the heck do you buy your turkeys?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman, *one bird took right at about 4.5 hours, the other took about 5 hours.*  The pit temps were right around 250* for the entire cook, give or take 10* degrees.  I pulled them both when the breast was at 163*.  Both birds thighs were over 180*.


Larry, in a situation like that, where you have to pull meat at different times, how long does your pit take to get back to temp?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!! *EVERYTHING* is bigger in Texas!!  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2d7rpj9o]
> Woodman, *one bird took right at about 4.5 hours, the other took about 5 hours.*  The pit temps were right around 250* for the entire cook, give or take 10* degrees.  I pulled them both when the breast was at 163*.  Both birds thighs were over 180*.


Larry, in a situation like that, where you have to pull meat at different times, how long does your pit take to get back to temp?[/quote:2d7rpj9o]

Not sure about the specific time Bill.  I think after I pulled the first one the other was done about 30 minutes later.  LuLu was really impressive today with her heat retention.  Every cook gets easier.....


----------



## zilla (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a buddy that has all his kids in the 4H Club. They raise turkeys for competitions. They range 45-55 lbs or so. He gives them away to anyone who can cook one that big. I have smoked 5-6 over the last 6 years. They are only about 6mo. old and are great. Many people ask if a big bird like that is tough. No they are as tender as a 12lb bird. Just have to have someone to share with. 14hrs at 225 and a big bag of Cherry chunks and your there. That is one of the reasons I went with 24" pipe and the upright on a big smoker. :!: The other reason is wild hogs which I'm fond of. I hope to post some pics of these over the winter. 

Check you local 4H clubs to see if you can score a Texas size turkey   :grin: 

Good night gents.


----------



## zilla (Oct 23, 2005)

Funny giant turkey story, 

A women took one of these giant birds and popped it in her oven for an overnight cook. Woke up in the morning to about a half a gallon of turkey fat and juice leaking out of her oven all over the kitchen floor. These things produce a crazy amount of liquid while cooking.  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

zilla said:
			
		

> Funny giant turkey story,
> 
> A women took one of these giant birds and popped it in her oven for an overnight cook. Woke up in the morning to about a half a gallon of turkey fat and juice leaking out of her oven all over the kitchen floor. These things produce a crazy amount of liquid while cooking.  :grin:


Well, it's a good thing that them there Texas Turkeys are so big they won't fit on the top shelf of Larry's pit!  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:  OK, no more jokes from the Joker... 8-[


----------



## Finney (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least until you can come up with a funny one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm bettin' Larry doesn't think that's funny either... [-(


----------

